# "Halo / Angel Eyes" Head Lights on GTO



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey!

I am curious, what do you guys think about the halo lights on the GTO? I just got them working and was curious what you guys think about them?

I have heard some say they don't belong on a GTO, but instead mustangs and have had others say they really look good. I just want to know what the community thinks about them.


----------



## Black06GTO (Nov 13, 2010)

I like them, but do you?


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Black06GTO said:


> I like them, but do you?


I do like them, alot actually. That's why I am asking, I have just heard and read some say they don't belong on the GTO and this seem ridiculous to me. Just curious if anyone else thinks this way.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

first car I ever saw them on were BMWs and our cars resemble BMWs more than any other car, certainly not a Mustang...I think they look great...
Bill


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty sweet! You've got me thinking about them for my goat.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I think they look good on your car. 

It's when people combine them with big useless spoilers, stick-on body accessories and plastic "billet" grills that it starts looking bad. It's about the whole package working together and not just about a mish-mash of parts


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was actually thinking on putting them in my 67 GTO.......they don't actually add more light do they? Are they more like a parking light effect??? They DO look good on your car:cheers.....Eric


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

I think they look great myself. As soon as i muster up the dough i'm getting a set for my goat!!


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> I was actually thinking on putting them in my 67 GTO.......they don't actually add more light do they? Are they more like a parking light effect??? They DO look good on your car:cheers.....Eric


NO, they don't add any extra light. And they do plug into the parking light so I guess that would be the best way to describe it. Other drivers can also see them when they pass me head on.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea they look great man. Where did you get them at?

And as far as the light output, does it put off as much light as the original headlights? Is it easy to drive at night?


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

TicketMeRedGTO said:


> Yea they look great man. Where did you get them at?
> 
> And as far as the light output, does it put off as much light as the original headlights? Is it easy to drive at night?


Spyder Auto, www.spyderauto.com. They use the H1 bulb as the low beam which normally is used as a high beam so your low beams are goign to be a nice bright white, while your high beams are extremely bright and actually face upwards a little. When you turn on high beams, it will literally light up everything high up.

So, you asked if it puts off as much as the original and the answer is Yes and them some. How much brighter really depends on the bulb you purchase... H1 is automatically a brighter bulb than the stock, but you can get different variants at your local auto shop. I am using a bright white class bulb, but they also sell some with a blueish tint or a white light... You will just have to shop around, I personally like the blue tinted the best, but they aren't completely legal in my state. 

Bulbs are around 40$ a pair


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

My girl got them for me for crhristmas i think they theyre sick


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jay said:


> My girl got them for me for crhristmas i think they theyre sick


I like.. I like!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine came in last week but I probably won't have time to put them in for a few more weeks


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks good...However..I am not a fan of the premade ones...or the oracle kit for that matter...They dont put out enough light and are not day time visible...I made my own. Used the beemer rings. Sorry to thread jack, just showing you the other option...


----------



## myplanb31 (Feb 16, 2011)

*lights*

i think they look very nice


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info.....I am trying to find some that aren't so "blue"....


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the look. As long as they are made by a decent company that isn't going to be gone tomorrow. Nothing looks worse than a set with one ring flickering or not working and no produce support from the company that made them to fix it, wich I used to see alot on older civics etc.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Looks good...However..I am not a fan of the premade ones...or the oracle kit for that matter...They dont put out enough light and are not day time visible...I made my own. Used the beemer rings. Sorry to thread jack, just showing you the other option...


Looks like the "halo" is too big for the housing? In the picture it looks like the top and bottom are cut off?


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

My wife just had a set put on her 06' charger not too long ago, I think that they look great on any modern muscle car, money well spent.


----------



## Riceburner101 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think these are sweet, just curious though what brand are they, also how is your lighting compared to the oem ones.


----------



## jtgibson21 (Mar 29, 2011)

silversport said:


> first car I ever saw them on were BMWs and our cars resemble BMWs more than any other car, certainly not a Mustang...I think they look great...
> Bill


I agree. I especially think the new G8 looks like a bmw. Even though Im not a big fan of BMWs, but i still think they look good.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

New G8??


----------



## 5.7Goat (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you need to purchase an HID converter kit? Which kit is good for the goat?


----------



## 5.7Goat (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you need to purchase an HID converter kit? Which kit is good for the goat?


----------



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

how do you hook the angel eyes up using them as a DRL? :confused


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

06cyclonegto said:


> how do you hook the angel eyes up using them as a DRL? :confused


I hooked mine to ignition, but they are not bright enough to be DRL's (in the day time you can't see them).

I'm rerouting my DRL's to my Fog Lamps.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow I love these lights! Not tacky at all. Im wondering though how much work is to intall electrical wise? Is there alot of cutting into the harness and do they have instructions how to do so?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

FireChicken said:


> Wow I love these lights! Not tacky at all. Im wondering though how much work is to intall electrical wise? Is there alot of cutting into the harness and do they have instructions how to do so?


Without HID's they are plug and play for the High and Low Beams. You can power the Halo's and LED's off of whatever lights you want (the company recommends the parking lights). To do that you have to tap splice into those lines (power and ground) after you've connected the 3 wires or power\ground to each other.

It's relatively easy to do. If you add HID's it gets more complex and there will be a lot more wire cutting required. Also you'll have to reroute your DRL's to the fog lamps if you want to keep them, otherwise you need to disable DRL's with HID's.

I just finished mine today (I finally wired up my fogs to DRL's), and so far I'm happy. With HID's the bulbs are a touch too long so they do throw a small amount of light above the cut-off line but I've done a walk around and it isn't blinding just a little annoying at certain distances to people in front of you. (no more so than the super bright halogens some people use in regular housings).


----------



## RHundley (May 3, 2013)

I like the angle eyes. In the mix of finding the right ones myself. Any advice?


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

looks good man


----------

